# Bad Image Quality Video Capture Hdmi to USB



## Lukio (12 mo ago)

I recently bought an hdmi to usb adapter to be able to record gameplay of my Nintendo Switch on OBS but, when I plug in all the devices, here is the result I get:/

I tried to change the cable, change the console or even try it with another computer but the result remains the same:/

I intend to send the product back for another one but if someone has a solution I am a taker!

(ps: my console image is recognized as a camera image, if that helps some)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I would try a different brand. That one's not working correctly.


----------



## Lukio (12 mo ago)

spunk.funk said:


> I would try a different brand. That one's not working correctly.


So the problem isn’t a misuse on my part, it’s the hardware?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The device installed correctly, it just doesn't work well.


----------

